# I thought I was rooted but no su binary. Help!



## ricon0820 (Mar 15, 2012)

I supposedly rooted my phone back in February and I'm just now able to try to go back to square one.

I have SuperSU version 1.51 but when I go to access the app and it says "There is no SU binary installed, and SuperSU cannot install it. This is a problem."

Please help me!

Thank you in advance.


----------



## samsgun357 (Oct 4, 2012)

ricon0820 said:


> I supposedly rooted my phone back in February and I'm just now able to try to go back to square one.
> 
> I have SuperSU version 1.51 but when I go to access the app and it says "There is no SU binary installed, and SuperSU cannot install it. This is a problem."
> 
> ...


Are you on a 4.3 ROM? If so, got to dev options and set root to apps and adb. That should fix it. If not on 4.3 try this, uninstall supersu, in the app has this option to delete and cleanup, then download superSU from the market, open and update binaries.

This is my rifle, I am The Gun!


----------



## ricon0820 (Mar 15, 2012)

It wouldn't allow me to uninstall supersu. I do not have a rom installed either.

if i need to flash my phone back to stock using odin. please lead me to the latest steps on how to do that. Thank you again


----------



## thepsyntyst (Jul 12, 2011)

ricon0820 said:


> It wouldn't allow me to uninstall supersu. I do not have a rom installed either.
> 
> if i need to flash my phone back to stock using odin. please lead me to the latest steps on how to do that. Thank you again


 there are tons of up to date tutorials. Just Google it and you should be able to find one. Really you just need your Odin file and Odin. Just find the current ones and you're golden

Sent from my SGH-T999L using RootzWiki


----------

